# What can you do!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I sold both my Pro 1000's on Ebay. One of the guys that bought one sounds like he hasn't a clue. I don't think he has even read a book on the subject and now he owns a pretty complex reloading press. Good thing I stated no returns or refunds. I have a feeling it ain't pretty him sitting there in front of this box scratching himself in wonderment. :smt100


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We used to have a code when I worked at Circuit City years ago when someone was buying more TV/Stereo/Camera that they could handle. We called it an ESO, Equipment Superior to Operator. Sounds like you have one of these cases on your hands.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope he doesn't have your phone number. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> I hope he doesn't have your phone number. :mrgreen:
> 
> tumbleweed


Thank God he don't.....not yet anyway! He lives on the other end of my state. I've been super nice to him and sent him a long Email on the ins and outs of the press along with a link to the Lee website. I told him to watch all the video there on the Pro 1000. This was before I figured out he isn't even wet behind the ears yet.....(Were did that saying come from anyway??????)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Thank God he don't.....not yet anyway! He lives on the other end of my state. I've been super nice to him and sent him a long Email on the ins and outs of the press along with a link to the Lee website. I told him to watch all the video there on the Pro 1000. This was before I figured out he isn't even wet behind the ears yet.....(Were did that saying come from anyway??????)


I think it's based on having to get in the water if you want to learn how to swim.

Send the following link to him:

http://forums.loadmastervideos.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=112564dc3a28693a02c54d495482e8aa

It is specific to the Pro1000

I still have my old Pro1000 in a box in the garage. I'm not certain it will be worth the irritation factor to sell it though.

tumbleweed


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like you've done bout all you can do for him. I have a 1000 Pro I took down and using a single stage now. A lot less head ache.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Got an Email today that he got it with a double thanks. I'm willin to help the boy gettin started if it don't turn sour. I guess I'm just an old softy. I left that door open to him when I went over the Pro 1000.

HogMan87
That seems to be a reoccurring theme!

TOF
Thanks for the link!


----------

